# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  البلنتيات في الموعد !!!!!

## Almothanna

*الماسنجر أيام.. الجاهلية!! 
.. من الانترنت:

أبا  جهل: مرحباً يا أبا لهب (appear offline)!

أبا لهب: عمت مساء يا  أبا جهل .. كيف حالك هذا المساء؟!

أبا جهل: أين أنت يا أبا لهب لا  أراك تعمل تشات هذه الايام؟!

أبا لهب: انا لم ابرح خيمتي منذ أيام  يا صاح.. والكونكشن كبعر الجمال!!

أبا جهل: ولماذا؟ !

أبا  لهب: تبا لكمبيوتري دخله فيروس من النوع الحبشي وضرب اللوحة الأم مع اني  وضعت له مقاوماً للفيروسات.. ولكن تبا لهذا المقاوم ... فقمت باستبدالها من  عند وكالة «مسيلمة الكذاب» !!

أبا جهل: لو أنك أعلمتني لكنت أتيت  معك لانني أعرفه فهو من رجال عشيرتنا!

أبا لهب: ولكن قل لي .. هل  سأل عني أحد في «دار عكاظ كوفي نت»؟ !

أبا جهل: ثكلتك أمك ...ان لك  شعبية كبيرة يا أبا لهب .. سألت عنك «عبسة بنت جرير» .. وجدناها أتت  ببعيرها وتقول بانها قلقة عليك لانك لم تفتح الماسنجر منذ اسبوعين!!

أبا  لهب: «عبسه بنت جرير» تلك الفتاة الشمطاء؟ ..تباً لها ..انني اكرهها .. قل  لهم سأكون «أون لاين» ..بعدما انتهي من الورشة لان بها فرسي واعمل لها  (عمرة) وغيار الزيوت .. و كيف حال ابنك جهل يا أبا جهل؟!

أبا  جهل:اااه يا أبا لهب أكاد أجن منه.. البارحة اخذ فرسي خلسة وراح يفحط به .  .. كاد ان يرتكب حادثا فظيعا ... و لكن ماذا سنفعل انه مجرد ولد طائش ..  وانت ما اخبار لهب معك؟!

أبا لهب: لقد ارسلته الى الجيش لكي يؤدي  الخدمة الإلزامية ووضعنا له واسطة لكي يكون بالقرب من مضاربنا ... و  اختصاصه الرماح طويلة المدى!

أبا جهل: حسناً حسناً يا صديقي ..  استأذنك لاني سأذهب لأرد على بعض المواضيع في منتديات «قريش دوت كوم»!

أبا  لهب: «جــــــــــاو» يا أبا جهل
أباجهل : سي يو  يا  مان

*

----------


## az3d

*هههههههههه
ترب يداك ايها المثنى الدؤلي
ولكن انا لم اعرف من اولئلك الفتية الذين يتراقصون سطلتا
اهم اقرانك من قوم جلفطة ام انني اهذي


يااااااااااااااااااااا مثنى اخير ليييييييييك قبال ما تمشي لي جهل ولهب ياليل 
اقفل الكيبورد عند بتاع الدكااان
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*هههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
عمت صباحا يا ابا المثنى
والله انى لأخاف ان نجدك يوما فى مرابط التجانى الماحى
كف عن هذه الخرابيط يا رجل وانتبه فان للغزالة قوما احاطوا بنا من كل جانب وانهم يجيشون الجيوش لينصبوا على قوافلنا فى الرد كاسل
يا قوم . . . يا أهل المنبر هلموا ودعوا ابا المثنى يجول فى منتديات قريش دوت كوم !! 
قلنا ليك سيب البتاع داك !!
صباحو !!
*

----------


## acba77

*ديل قوم بني جلفوطه بن شتله ال الصفر الدولي
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

ديل قوم بني جلفوطه بن شتله ال الصفر الدولي



هههههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااييييييي
كفيت والله يا فتى
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عمت صباحا" يا أبا المثني ..

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

* لنذهب الى بنى جلفوط للأغارة عليهم...
من معى فأنا على صهوة الرقشة منتظر...هلموا يا قووووووووم

*

----------


## Almothanna

*ضربة السنتر : أولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
جمعتكم مباركة وربنا يديم علينا الجمع والأعياد والبركات . 


معلومات غريبة لا يعلمها الكثير من الناس





 هل تعلم انك إذا التقطت صورة بالكاميرا في يوم
اكتمال القمر.. فانك سترى أشباحا .. ويمكنك  ملاحظتهم بوضوح.. هل تعلم انك إذا أضفت بصلا إلى كميه من
الصودا.. فانه سيتكون لديك غاز الاسيد الساموالقاتل
.. هل تعلم انه في إحدى المحيطات البعيدة توجد
دوامة بحرية من يسقط بها يجد نفسه في الفضاء
خارج الغلاف الجوي
.. هل تعلم انك إذا أكلت فاكهة بعد شربك للقهوة
فانك ستموت فورا ..... وهذه حقيقة لم يستطع العلماء  تفسيرها
.. هل تعلم انك إذا تحدثت في اليوم الواحد أكثر
من 1400 كلمة.. فانك مهدد بالإصابة بجلطه دماغية
.. هل تعلم انك إذا استلقيت على الرمال لمدة 5
ساعات متواصلة فانك ستجد نفسك
في الجهة الثانية من الكرة الأرضية



 هل تعلم انك اذا قلت. زوباغ.. ريباغ..عسواج..مزهاغ..  فانك سوف تسمع أصوات أشباح







































 . 0 . 0 . 0 . 0 . 0 هل تعلم انك إذا صدقت كل الكلام الفوق دا: خسارة :1 (14): فيك  الكمبيوتر! وكفاية عليك آلة حاسبة بس ما أكتر.
:anim-jjd::blb6::a30::1 (46)::krkr1::565:
:fr7a: 



*

----------


## az3d

*هل تعلم انك رائع



لوصدقت اي حرف من الانا قلتو ليك تكون فعلا رائع وخسارة انو يمر لحظة وانتا ما معانا
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الله يجازي محنك يا مثني .. جمعة مباركة

*

----------


## جواندي

*تشكر يا المثني
*

----------


## أبو اية

*شكرا لك حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*انا ما فاهمه اي حاجه
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*ربنا يمطرك بالعافيه والصحه
*

----------


## محمدين

*يديك ألف عافية يا المثنى ... أحمد مطر وإسماعيل الإعيسر أباطرة الشعر الرمزى.
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الله عليك يانفطى
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*تشكر يارائع
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*ونشاركك البلنتى بقصيدة( المطر ) لبدر شاكر السياب 

عَيْنَاكِ                غَابَتَا نَخِيلٍ سَاعَةَ السَّحَرْ ،  أو                شُرْفَتَانِ رَاحَ يَنْأَى عَنْهُمَا القَمَرْ  .                 عَيْنَاكِ حِينَ تَبْسُمَانِ تُورِقُ الكُرُومْ                 وَتَرْقُصُ الأَضْوَاءُ ...كَالأَقْمَارِ في نَهَرْ                 يَرُجُّهُ المِجْدَافُ وَهْنَاً سَاعَةَ السَّحَرْ                 كَأَنَّمَا تَنْبُضُ في غَوْرَيْهِمَا ، النُّجُومْ ...                 وَتَغْرَقَانِ في ضَبَابٍ مِنْ أَسَىً شَفِيفْ                 كَالبَحْرِ سَرَّحَ اليَدَيْنِ فَوْقَـهُ المَسَاء ،                 دِفءُ الشِّتَاءِ فِيـهِ وَارْتِعَاشَةُ الخَرِيف ،                 وَالمَوْتُ ، وَالميلادُ ، والظلامُ ، وَالضِّيَاء ؛                 فَتَسْتَفِيق مِلء رُوحِي ، رَعْشَةُ البُكَاء                 كنشوةِ الطفلِ إذا خَافَ مِنَ القَمَر !                 كَأَنَّ أَقْوَاسَ السَّحَابِ تَشْرَبُ الغُيُومْ                 وَقَطْرَةً فَقَطْرَةً تَذُوبُ في المَطَر ...                  وَكَرْكَرَ الأَطْفَالُ في عَرَائِشِ الكُرُوم ،                 وَدَغْدَغَتْ صَمْتَ العَصَافِيرِ عَلَى الشَّجَر                  أُنْشُودَةُ المَطَر ...                 مَطَر ...                 مَطَر...                 مَطَر...                  تَثَاءَبَ الْمَسَاءُ ، وَالغُيُومُ مَا تَزَال                 تَسِحُّ مَا تَسِحّ من دُمُوعِهَا الثِّقَالْ .                  كَأَنَّ طِفَلاً بَاتَ يَهْذِي قَبْلَ أنْ يَنَام :                   بِأنَّ أمَّـهُ - التي أَفَاقَ مُنْذُ عَامْ                 فَلَمْ يَجِدْهَا ، ثُمَّ حِينَ لَجَّ في السُّؤَال                 قَالوا لَهُ : " بَعْدَ غَدٍ تَعُودْ .. " -  لا                بدَّ أنْ تَعُودْ                 وَإنْ تَهَامَسَ الرِّفَاقُ أنَّـها هُنَاكْ  في                جَانِبِ التَّلِّ تَنَامُ نَوْمَةَ اللُّحُودْ                 تَسفُّ مِنْ تُرَابِـهَا وَتَشْرَبُ المَطَر ؛                 كَأنَّ صَيَّادَاً حَزِينَاً يَجْمَعُ الشِّبَاك                 وَيَنْثُرُ الغِنَاءَ حَيْثُ يَأْفلُ القَمَرْ .                  مَطَر ...                 مَطَر ...                 أتعلمينَ أيَّ حُزْنٍ يبعثُ المَطَر ؟                 وَكَيْفَ تَنْشج المزاريبُ إذا انْهَمَر ؟                 وكيفَ يَشْعُرُ الوَحِيدُ فِيهِ بِالضّيَاعِ ؟                 بِلا انْتِهَاءٍ - كَالدَّمِ الْمُرَاقِ ، كَالْجِياع ،                 كَالْحُبِّ ، كَالأطْفَالِ ، كَالْمَوْتَى - هُوَ الْمَطَر !                                  وَمُقْلَتَاكِ بِي تُطِيفَانِ مَعِ الْمَطَر                 وَعَبْرَ أَمْوَاجِ الخَلِيج تَمْسَحُ البُرُوقْ                 سَوَاحِلَ العِرَاقِ بِالنُّجُومِ وَالْمَحَار ،                 كَأَنَّهَا تَهمُّ بِالشُّرُوق                 فَيَسْحَب الليلُ عليها مِنْ دَمٍ دِثَارْ .                  أصيح بالخليج : " يا خليجْ  يا                واهبَ اللؤلؤ ، والمحار ، والردى ! "                 فيرجعُ الصَّدَى                 كأنَّـه النشيجْ :   "                يَا خَلِيجْ  يَا                وَاهِبَ المَحَارِ وَالرَّدَى ... "   أَكَادُ                 أَسْمَعُ العِرَاقَ يذْخرُ الرعودْ                 ويخزن البروق في السهولِ والجبالْ ،  حتى                إذا ما فَضَّ عنها ختمَها الرِّجالْ   لم                تترك الرياحُ من ثمودْ   في                الوادِ من أثرْ .   أكاد                أسمع النخيل يشربُ المطر  وأسمع                 القرى تَئِنُّ ، والمهاجرين                 يُصَارِعُون بِالمجاذيف وبالقُلُوع ،   عَوَاصِفَ                 الخليج ، والرُّعُودَ ، منشدين :   "  مَطَر                ...  مَطَر  ...  مَطَر  ...  وفي                العِرَاقِ جُوعْ                 وينثر الغلالَ فيه مَوْسِمُ الحصادْ                 لتشبعَ الغِرْبَان والجراد                 وتطحن الشّوان والحَجَر                 رِحَىً تَدُورُ في الحقول … حولها بَشَرْ                  مَطَر ...                 مَطَر ...                 مَطَر ...                  وَكَمْ ذَرَفْنَا لَيْلَةَ الرَّحِيلِ ، مِنْ دُمُوعْ                 ثُمَّ اعْتَلَلْنَا - خَوْفَ أَنْ نُلامَ – بِالمَطَر ...                 مَطَر ...                 مَطَر ...                  وَمُنْذُ أَنْ كُنَّا صِغَارَاً ، كَانَتِ السَّمَاء                 تَغِيمُ في الشِّتَاء                 وَيَهْطُل المَطَر ،                  وَكُلَّ عَامٍ - حِينَ يُعْشُب الثَّرَى- نَجُوعْ  مَا                مَرَّ عَامٌ وَالعِرَاقُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ جُوعْ .                 مَطَر ...                 مَطَر ...                 مَطَر ...  في                كُلِّ قَطْرَةٍ مِنَ المَطَر                  حَمْرَاءُ أَوْ صَفْرَاءُ مِنْ أَجِنَّـةِ الزَّهَـرْ .                 وَكُلّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنَ الجيَاعِ وَالعُرَاة                 وَكُلّ قَطْرَةٍ تُرَاقُ مِنْ دَمِ العَبِيدْ                 فَهيَ ابْتِسَامٌ في انْتِظَارِ مَبْسَمٍ جَدِيد  أوْ                حُلْمَةٌ تَوَرَّدَتْ عَلَى فَمِ الوَلِيــدْ  في                عَالَمِ الغَدِ الفَتِيِّ ، وَاهِب الحَيَاة !                 مَطَر ...                 مَطَر ...                 مَطَر ...                 سيُعْشِبُ العِرَاقُ بِالمَطَر ... "   أصِيحُ                 بالخليج : " يا خَلِيجْ ...  يا  واهبَ                اللؤلؤ ، والمحار ، والردى ! "                 فيرجعُ الصَّدَى  كأنَّـهُ                 النشيجْ :   "  يا                خليجْ  يا  واهبَ                المحارِ والردى . "                  وينثر الخليجُ من هِبَاتِـهِ الكِثَارْ ،                 عَلَى الرِّمَالِ ، : رغوه الأُجَاجَ ، والمحار  وما                تبقَّى من عظام بائسٍ غريق  من                المهاجرين ظلّ يشرب الردى  من                لُجَّـة الخليج والقرار ،  وفي                العراق ألف أفعى تشرب الرحيقْ  من                زهرة يربُّها الرفاتُ بالندى .                 وأسمعُ الصَّدَى                 يرنُّ في الخليج  "                مطر .  مطر                ..  مطر                ...  في                كلِّ قطرةٍ من المطرْ                 حمراءُ أو صفراءُ من أَجِنَّـةِ الزَّهَـرْ .                 وكلّ دمعة من الجياع والعراة                 وكلّ قطرة تراق من دم العبيدْ  فهي                ابتسامٌ في انتظارِ مبسمٍ جديد  أو                حُلْمَةٌ تورَّدتْ على فمِ الوليدْ  في                عالَمِ الغَدِ الفَتِيِّ ، واهب الحياة . "                  وَيَهْطُلُ المَطَرْ .. بدر شاكر         السيّاب 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*الشاعر السياسي أحمد مطر .. 
 شاعر رشيق العبارة .. واسع الخيال .. حروفه عبارة عن رصاص .. كل تصويباته  الشعرية صائبه ..
 مدرسته قريبه من نزار قباني في فكرة و طريقة كتابة الشعر ..

تخريمه :
بلنتيك أريتو يا مثنى بلنتي السرور !!

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*نحنُ لسنا فُقَراءْ . 

بَلَغَتْ ثَروتُنا مليونَ فَقْرِ 

وغدا الفَقْرُ لدى أمثالِنا 

وصفاً جديداً للثَّراءْ ! 

وَحْدَهُ الفقرُ لدينا 

كانَ أغنى الأغنياءْ ! 

* * 

بَيتُنا كانَ عراءْ . 

و الشبابيكُ هواءٌ قارسٌ 

و السقفُ ماءْ ! 

فشكونا أمرَنا عندَ ولىِّ الأمرِ 

فاغتنمَّ 

و نادى الخبراءْ 

و جميعَ الوزراءْ 

و أُقيمت نَدوةٌ واسعةٌ 

نُوقِشَ فيها وَضْعُ (أيرلندا) 

و أنفُ (الجيوكندا) 

و فَساتينُ (أميلدا) 

و قضايا (هونو لولو) 

و بطولاتُ جيوش الحُلفاء ! 

ثُمَّ بَعدَ الأخذِ و الرّدِّ 

صباحاً و مساءْ 

أصدر الحاكمُ مرسوماً 

بإلغاءِ الشتاءْ ! 



احمد مطر
*

----------


## محمدمناع

*اححححححححححححححححححححححححح
زكرتي حبيبي زكرتني
*

----------


## Almothanna

*إيهاب 
أكرم 
أبو آية 
قنوان المافاهمة حاجة 
جواندي 
محمدين 
محمد كمال 
أحمد جبريل 
وليد رابح 

محمد منـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاع احححححححح



شكرا جزيلا وسرني مروركم . 

*

----------


## Almothanna

*الدكتور والمدير : شكرا على المرور الأنيق 

أثريتم الصفحة . 

كل الود . 

*

----------


## Almothanna

*
هترشة ودروشة : أحب الدراويش ظــــــــاتو :hehehmn:

ياعبدو روووووووووووووووووق !!!!!!!!




في الليلة ديك القصة ذاتها بقت عليك
يا عبدو وأدوك الشريط 
يوم قولنا  ليك أنضم معاها وكلّما . 
أبيت تسمع كلامنا وبقيت لميض .
وقلته أحسن أكون  تقيل أنا ما جميل... 
وبقيت تقيل لامن سقوك موية الغسيل .:krkr1:
وجيت  تنطط زي زمان وتباري بقعور الشجر
كايس كراسي الخيزران ..
وقعدته يا  زينة الرجال.. كهربجي قال
رفعوا الستار والبت تجي ومرات تقيف
ومعاها  يا زول ولداً حريف .
والوقفة كانت وقفة ولف .
صاحبنا بالاحساس عرف .
سألته  والناس كلّموك . 
ووقعته في شارع الزلط .
تبكي وتجعّر والعيون اتورّمت .
ويد  القميص ضهر القميص كم القميص
حتى الفنيلة اتشرّطت .:blb7:
يا عبدو عيب !!!!
قوم  يلا صلي على الحبيب .
الواطه صبحت دايرين ننوم .
يا أخوانّا لأ : أنا عايز  أموت أقع البحر .
يا عبدو عيب .
الدنيا حر .. والموية بتسخّن عليك .
ثلاثة  ساعات زولنا يسب ويكيل .
ودموعو سايلات بالكفوف .
وشرايطو تلمع في  الكتوف .
بقى فيلسوف .
في علاقة بين يوم السبت وعين الحسود ؟؟؟!!!!
ومقارنات  بين الجهل والجمال !!
وسوء الإختيار 
قال شينة قال ...!
قال شينة قولنا كلام صحيح ،
وخطيبها زاتو ولد قبيح .
بس ياخي قوم الواطة صبحت  دايرين ننوم .
قام تاني جاب سيرة البحر .
وقام تاني جاب سيرة البحر......



وياعبدو : رووووووووووووووووووووووق .



بي الجمبة : 
ياعبدو يا أخ ما ترووووووووق ، نجضتنا !!!!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
والله انت النجضتنا يالمثنى قال حمص قال
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المثنى يا مسلطان ...
المثني ياخي ما امتعتنا ...
*

----------


## قنوان

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه
انا مبسوطه
*

----------


## mozamel1

*السعادة والفرح والانبساطة في سعادة اكتر من كدا
*

----------


## محمدين

*يا المثنى ياخى ثنيها تانى ... تهئ هئ هئ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يا المثنى حمصتنا !!

*

----------


## Almothanna

*أبيض ضميرك 
شيخ طارق 
قنوان
مزمل 1
أكبا 77
محمدين 
ود الحبر . 

شكرا جزيلاً 
وسرني مروركم  . 

إتدروشي .

*

----------


## asim saif

*هههههههه
المثني صعب انته
اتصعبي
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*حبيب آلبي




إتدروشي

*

----------


## az3d

*هههههههههههههههههه
هووووووووي يا المثنى انا عامل عملية 
ما تضحكنا ونبقا في فتاق وحتات ضيقة
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*عاصم سيف 
هوبة حبيب ألبـــــــــــــــــي 
أسعد أبو عملية . 

سرني مروركم الأنيق .

*

----------

